# Fish Batter



## garyfranke (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi all
Just wondering if anyone has a really recipe for batter, or even beer batter. I like a batter that is nice and thin.
Thanks
Gaz


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Beer(coopers pale makes a really good batter) + enough plain flour to make it slightly thick.

That's all


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Try supermarket chicken stuffing mix in the batter mix...great on yellowbelly fillets through to yabbie tails..
Yours margaret fultonishly,
johnny


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

johnny said:


> Try supermarket chicken stuffing mix in the batter mix...great on yellowbelly fillets through to yabbie tails..
> Yours margaret fultonishly,
> johnny


yum, also, "screaming seeds" brand spice mixes are insanely good mixed with into a batter/crumb mixture.

http://www.screamingseeds.com.au/


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Just finished making this and it is always a winner.

Plain flour, 1 egg, pepper, and beer. Keep whisking it and adding beer until smooth.

I have it for Breakfast lunch and tea. This allows you to consume the remainder of the beer.

My wife wonders why I use long necks when I am only cooking two herring fillets.....she will catch on one day :lol: :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Wattie said:


> My wife wonders why I use long necks when I am only cooking two herring fillets.....she will catch on one day :lol: :lol:


Good idea, when i was younger i always used to get my mum to make beer batters so i could finish off the bottle of coopers, this was before i realised i could just ask dad for a beer :lol:. Ah the good old days, strange to think i'll be 18 in a week :shock:.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Tim, you are a prick....I have hit my monitor three times now trying to get rid of that ant :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I just use beer and plain flour, maybe add some salt and pepper for salt and pepper fish, then pan fry them in a little bit of olive oil, extra virgin of course :wink: :lol:.

In the words of con the fruiter " Beauuwwwifulll"

Cheers Dave


----------



## scrummys1 (Feb 25, 2008)

ok guys....... killer beer batter recipe.

but unfortunately not so simple in execution.
'
secret here is C02 making batter so damn fluffy and crispy with only a little pan time.

recipe: plain flour and coopers pale ale mixed to a nice smooth consistency, not thick or too watery.

soda stream bottle or soda siphon ( think old school bar tender)

pour contents of batter into siphon/bottle.
pump 3 canister of gas into the bottle

rememeber C02 makes bubbles in batter... more bubbles more crispier lighter batter.

refridgerate until quite cold.... 2-3hrs in fridge.

heat oil as you would when frying, not too hot as batter colours quickly and you still wanna cook whats inside.
if big fish pieces lower heat will be necessary for fish to cook

prepare fish / squid

coat lightly in mixture of plain flour salt pepper.

empty contents of siphon into small deep bowl.

batter should be light and fluffy and have a slightly thicker consistency than when it went in.

dip fish/squid into batter coat well

place pieces into heated oil. how many depends on size of frying equipment and depth of oil and size of pieces being fried.

splash and turn to give consistent heat over whole piece.

remove from oil when batter is crisp. the longer in oil the crispier the batter.

turning out onto absorbent paper.

bit of stuffin' about but worth if ya wanna impress someone with more than just ya great fishing tales.

lemon or lime in the batter before coating fish would also be worth trying

adam


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow that is involved.

I have been using beer and SR flour as a base and then adding salt and pepper, chili, mustard seeds (ground), lime etc.

Still working on the perfect mix.


----------



## Yakfisho (Aug 30, 2005)

All good recipes, Those of you who like a crisp batter on the outside and still soft on the inside squirt some vinegar into your batter.... its quite good..

Tony


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

to make the beer and flour batter more interesting add 3 tablespoons of curry powder.

Heat oil to just below when it is smoking

The hot oil burns off a lot of the curry powder leaving a delicious tangy flavour


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Add 1 lightly whisked egg white into the beer batter mix. I picked it up from a Doyles recipe book I got for my birthday years ago.


----------



## fishgutz1969 (Apr 16, 2010)

If add about a 1/2 cup of cornflour definitely makes the batter crispier........and make sure it's beer and not some lollywater breezer you put in also.....


----------

